# fresh rotting corpse anyone?



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

after returning home from the PA haunt gathering a weekend or so ago, i came back with 3 bucky torsos that i paid 15 bucks each for! granted they werent in the best shape, but for 15 bucks who cares! only a few bucks more than the bluckies and they dont look like aliens like the bluckies do! (at least without some serious modifications)
so anyway - here is a corpse ive been working on a bit - wanted to try and go for the fresh rotting look with this one - since it was only 15 bucks i think i might try to encoorperate it into my sign for the contest - i know its gettin late, but im in college haha - that means im used to last minute projects - anyway - hope you enjoy! btw - hes not COMPLETELY done - needs a coat of clear gloss to make it look wet and some hunks of hair on his head









































riley


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That is just GROSS.

Good job.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

EWWWWWWW! you are sick, sick, SICK man! 
I really like that about you.

the back of that thing look especially nice.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

gross, sick and ewwwww - the best compliments a haunter can get! haha - thanks guys - riley


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG! That's so gross...and very well done I might add


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice work 1031fan. If the fresh rotting look was what you were going for...I think you got it.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

That loks nice and juicy!!! Great Job.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the look. Care to elaberate how you did it?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

ew.... i was eating - and suddenly I am not hungry.
Looks fresh still...


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks guys! sure sicki - the actual process of putting all the stuff on was only about 2 hours - the longer part was the painting - i first started out by painting the inside of the ribs since i knew it would be hard to get to afterwards - then i used a variety of different methods to build up the grossness - i started with adding great stuff foam to the meaty areas - making sure it didn't look like the overdone intestine look - then i took liquid latex and painted on layers of tissues - a few areas of it - particularly the left rotted off arm i used the bag o webs drenched in the liquid latex - i used to think that the latex paint gives exactly the same look as the liquid latex - it does do basically the same thing - but the liquid latex gives it a more yucky feel i think while the paint gives it a drier look - anyway - i took more of the latex and poured some over a manequin form and peeled it off for the large front pieces of skin...some nylons over the head and hip area for muscles..and the sculpting part was basically done - as for painting

i started with a barn red over much of the piece - leaving the bones...put some golden oak over the bones to get them a little yellow - went over some of the rotting areas with a latex brown - then went over the red with the godlen oak - then took some mahogony wood stain for the dark areas like eye socket and rotting off arms - my best advice would be layers layers layers - the stain is really nice cause it gives it depth - not a flat color - but the red is necesarry to give it that look - they work together very nicely - if thats didn't make sense or you have some questions - fell free to fire away - ill try to help as best i can - thanks again for the compliments -

riley


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

I dunno..... he looks pretty "wet" already! Great work - excuse me while I go spew my lunch..


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

awesome! i may have to put a barf bag disclaimer on this prop when it makes its debut in this years haunt! haha - thanks! - riley


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Dreadnight said:


> I dunno..... he looks pretty "wet" already!


ROFLMAO....that comment about says it all!

Great job 1031Fan, it's sure to make the kids scream and run away.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks Gross! Nice, Nice Job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like supper off a spit,  
very ..very disgusting..how could you make something like that just sick.
makes me wanna puke  
Do it again..
Great Job


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

BAAARRRRFFF! ahem..Nice work!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sick is an under statement
gross does it no justice
AWSOME is what im looking for--great job,now i must go lay down , ithink im goin to be sick


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nasty just plain nasty


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Those look great!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks guys!! mission accomplished!! just wait till he has some strangly matted blood crusted hair plastered to the side of his rotting skull  - mmmmmmmm - whats for dinner? - riley


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

That's just nasty!!! I especially like the jaw and face. Very nicely done!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome! I really have to try that expanding foam stuff...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I was doing ok till you said,"strangly matted blood crusted hair".........
then I got queasy.
Great job!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Wyatt Furr said:


> I was doing ok till you said,"strangly matted blood crusted hair".........
> then I got queasy.
> Great job!


He's a poet, isn't he? ROFLMAO!


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*That's awesome. I think you got just what you were going for. *


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I can smell it from here!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't know why everyone says "GROSS!" I say it's tragic. It makes me think, for some reason, of a plastic separtment store Santa got melted. At any rate, it looks like something bad happened. nice work.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

HAHA melted santa! thats the first time ive ever had a piece called that - and its quite funny - haha - and im the sick one?? did you not get any toys when you wre little?


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

1031fan;139696? did you not get any toys when you wre little?[/QUOTE said:


> Nope, my parents just let me out of my cage for an extra 5 minutes on Birthdays and Christmas.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

I KNEW IT! u poor poor child


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow...amazingly done!


----------

